# Widowmaker



## thewoodlands (Jun 17, 2012)

We have a good size maple down but the widowmaker is still up top, part of the birch broke off. We still have a small ash down in the same area but much safer.
zap


----------



## Realstone (Jun 17, 2012)

Forgive me if I am missing the obvious Zap, but what makes it a widowmaker? Can it not be just chained & yanked to the ground?

*Edit*  But the rest on the ground looks good.  Mmm, I love maple


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 17, 2012)

Realstone, I'm zoomed in 24 times on the camera, that is way up there so I can't get a cable or rope around it. I think I have two options, wait for mother nature or try felling another tree into the widowmaker.

zap


----------



## amateur cutter (Jun 17, 2012)

Sling shot with a bean bag & throw line to pull your bull rope up there Zap. Nothin to it. A C


----------



## Realstone (Jun 17, 2012)

Then that's one tall birch!
Crossbow with 600lb test line should do the trick


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 18, 2012)

Next time I'm in that area I'll get a picture(not zoomed in) of the birch.

AC, just another item I need, thanks.

zap


----------



## Jags (Jun 18, 2012)

Eeek.  That birch looks wicked ugly.  D9 Cat with ROPs???


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 18, 2012)

Realstone said:


> Then that's one tall birch!
> Crossbow with 600lb test line should do the trick


I was up top today so I took a picture of the Birch.
zap


----------



## amateur cutter (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep, slingshot for sure, my arm ain't that good anymore. A C


----------



## Thistle (Jun 19, 2012)

12 gauge.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 19, 2012)

Thistle said:


> 12 gauge.


 What size shot would you use?
zap


----------



## Thistle (Jun 19, 2012)

zap said:


> What size shot would you use?
> zap


  LOL whatever I could get.00 buck I suppose


----------



## Jags (Jun 19, 2012)

Or a .270.  A few properly place shots would do wonders.  Even if it just "helped" mother nature along.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 19, 2012)

I like the beanbag idea, I have a 1lb homemade throw weight and a pull line I use for tricky situations.  Once the pull line is over, you pull up your bullrope.   If that fails, shotgun or hi-powered rifle if you are a good shot and there's no risk for a distance behind the target.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jun 19, 2012)

Mother nature will bring it down soon enough. Its like magic you go inside and the next thing ya know its on the ground when you come back. 


Pete


----------



## TimJ (Jun 19, 2012)

......was splitting wood a couple weeks back on a still eve when I heard crack, crack, caboom
It wasn't too far away, so I went exploring back in my woods. I didn't find it at first and then I look closer and a huge shagbark had come crashing down. It took out another smaller one on the way down but it is 100% laying on the ground. ...................a winter job


----------



## Thistle (Jun 19, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I like the beanbag idea, I have a 1lb homemade throw weight and a pull line I use for tricky situations. Once the pull line is over, you pull up your bullrope. If that fails, shotgun or hi-powered rifle if you are a good shot and there's no risk for a distance behind the target.


 

Years ago Dad rigged up one of those. 2 - 3" diameter heavy galvanized threaded pipe connectors found in junk box at garage sale I think -about 2lbs roughly on 1/2"nylon rope,about 50 ft give or take.I still use it today,though its not needed very often.Works great though,you can 'double it back' to another tree to help pull it over if tree has slight lean in opposite direction.When working with felling wedges.

Just be sure to  always wear hardhat,watch your aim,if you come up short or throw straight up instead of at angle,be ready to jump back out of the way.

He got me a present the other day -found one of those commercial ratchet tie downs laying along the road someplace - 3" wide strap,30'+ long.Looks very good,very little use/wear.Probably bounced off some truck with our wonderful roads around here.Guessing its $60 or more new.No use for it right now,but sure could've used it last summer.


----------



## Realstone (Jun 19, 2012)

That _is _a nice tall birch Zap.  Is there room to fell it cleanly?  Pic #1 seems to show an open area to the left of the birch, and perhaps a tendency to fall that way.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 19, 2012)

I think so Realstone but my worry is that widowmaker coming down and back at me. Next time I'm in that area again I'll take a better look at the Hemlock the widowmaker is hung up in.

zap


----------



## amateur cutter (Jun 19, 2012)

Realstone said:


> That _is _a nice tall birch Zap. Is there room to fell it cleanly? Pic #1 seems to show an open area to the left of the birch, and perhaps a tendency to fall that way.


 
Realstone, I mean no offense, but I wouldn't go anywhere near that tree with a saw till that widow maker was pancake flat on the ground. Stuff like that falls when it falls, & if you wiggle that trunk putting a face cut, back cut, or just pure bad timing, it nails you in the head. A helmet may save your brain, but that sucker would compress your spine, or break other bones from that height. Felling snags, or leaners, is best done with ropes & rigging. A throw line, bull rope, & a redirect block & tackle setup is far cheaper than the E R visit/time off work or worse. Just my .02 cents worth, take it for what you will. A C


----------



## Realstone (Jun 20, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Realstone, I mean no offense, but I wouldn't go anywhere near that tree with a saw till that widow maker was pancake flat on the ground. Stuff like that falls when it falls, & if you wiggle that trunk putting a face cut, back cut, or just pure bad timing, it nails you in the head. A helmet may save your brain, but that sucker would compress your spine, or break other bones from that height. Felling snags, or leaners, is best done with ropes & rigging. A throw line, bull rope, & a redirect block & tackle setup is far cheaper than the E R visit/time off work or worse. Just my .02 cents worth, take it for what you will. A C


I would be wise to heed such advice as I am back in the scrounging/cutting game after a 20 year hiatus.  So I guess it also couldn't be winched out from the bottom very simply either?


----------



## amateur cutter (Jun 20, 2012)

Realstone said:


> I would be wise to heed such advice as I am back in the scrounging/cutting game after a 20 year hiatus. So I guess it also couldn't be winched out from the bottom very simply either?


The problem with that is the stump prolly wouldn't tip without cutting the base. That's why I'll always try to remove the snag or hanger first.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 21, 2012)

Long bar set-up and stay on the balls of your feet with chin up!


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm a chicken, and a novice.
Shotgun.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 21, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> I'm a chicken, and a novice.
> Shotgun.


 We will see what Mother Nature brings from the Gulf of Mexico this Hurricane season.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2012)

I took the old single shot 12 gauge (Savage) to the widowmaker, that gun kicks like a mule which did a nice job on the shoulder. I took plenty of wood off but it's still up there, 24 shells.

5503 before the 24 shots.

Just to cover my arse I won't recommend this method.

zap


----------



## bogydave (Jul 1, 2012)

Shoulder will be sore tomorrow 
Bet you started "flinching" after about 10 shots LOL 
But much better than a headache. 
I bet the next wind storm brings it down now.
Look to be tangled in the hemlock pretty bad?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2012)

If I go up again it will be with some good padding plus buckshot, the country store only had # 2 shot. I wish that I had did it on Friday, we had some nice wind gust on Saturday.

It's in the Hemlock real good. I have a dead Hemlock I could fell to try and take down the widowmaker but it looks a tad short which I think would go underneath it.

zap


----------



## bogydave (Jul 1, 2012)

Grappling hook on a long rope?
Full auto .50 cal should do the trick too LOL 

Watch those birch real close, when they die the tops rot fast, when you fall them the tops can break out & come straight down.
Pushed one over with a 950 loader, was glad I had a cab over me, top broke out, hit the cab & took out a side mirror


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Bogydave, some of the top is down on the ground, huge mess in that area. A good two days in that area should make a huge difference, I'll get a before and after pic.

zap


----------



## Corey (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh - wow, that's pretty good for #2!  some 00 buckshot would be a little better, but you really need to get you some sabot slugs.  A couple well placed slugs should make quick work of that limb.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2012)

Corey said:


> Oh - wow, that's pretty good for #2! some 00 buckshot would be a little better, but you really need to get you some sabot slugs. A couple well placed slugs should make quick work of that limb.


Corey, what are the range on the sabot slugs? 
zap


----------



## Pat53 (Jul 1, 2012)

Cut the whole thing down?


----------



## Corey (Jul 1, 2012)

zap said:


> Corey, what are the range on the sabot slugs?
> zap


Definitely from a gun to that limb!

There are actually several different types, so range (and destructive power) can vary quite a bit.  One type of slug is designed for a rifled shotgun barrel - they generally have the longest range (I'd estimate 100-150 yards).  You can generally find solid or even hollow point.  A second type is designed for a smooth bore shotgun barrel - and has some ribbing built into the slug to help induce a spin.  Shorter range, maybe 50-75ish but you have the ability to alternate slugs / shot at will. ...ideal for 'home protection mode'.


----------



## Realstone (Jul 2, 2012)

Big difference from photo 1 to 2.  Just one more shot!


----------



## Jags (Jul 2, 2012)

Umm...Zap, if that gun has any choke to it, your not gonna wanna shoot slugs through it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Corey.
Realstone, done run out of ammo an the shoulder felt like chit, I was shooting 3 inch but will back it down to 2 3/4. The wood was flying thats for sure.
Jags, after yesterday I feel like CHOKING the gun! I never saw anything markings on the barrel, no Poly-Choke.

zap


----------



## Jags (Jul 2, 2012)

On those old single shots, they were not always marked.  A bore choke gauge is often the only real way to tell on some of those.  I have one that is choke so hard that you CAN NOT use copper clad shot.  It will blow the end of the barrel off.

My warning comes from the fact that you say it kicks like a mule.  Mine does too and it is because of two factors. First, it is a pretty light gun, second is because it is choked very hard.  Your gun might be as well.  If so - no,no to the slugs.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 2, 2012)

Jags said:


> On those old single shots, they were not always marked. A bore choke gauge is often the only real way to tell on some of those. I have one that is choke so hard that you CAN NOT use copper clad shot. It will blow the end of the barrel off.
> 
> My warning comes from the fact that you say it kicks like a mule. Mine does too and it is because of two factors. First, it is a pretty light gun, second is because it is choked very hard. Your gun might be as well. If so - no,no to the slugs.


 Thanks Jags. The forearm  on the barrel came loose after the last shot so it looks like I'll be taking it to a gun shop, I'll have him check the barrel with a choke gauge.
This was bought at a local auction about five years ago so we have know info on it, I'll get the model number tonight then do some digging online for a manual.
zap


----------



## Jags (Jul 2, 2012)

zap said:


> The forearm on the barrel came loose after the last shot so it looks like I'll be taking it to a gun shop, I'll have him check the barrel with a choke gauge.


 
Perfect!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 2, 2012)

Jags said:


> Perfect!


 The forearm has a different setup, it actually hooks into a spring loaded mechanism, I think the spring is shot.(Just real loose)

zap


----------



## Jags (Jul 2, 2012)

zap said:


> The forearm has a different setup, it actually hooks into a spring loaded mechanism, I think the spring is shot.(Just real loose)
> 
> zap


Yeah, it probably has a spring load "leg" that snaps in when the far end of the forearm is snapped into place?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 2, 2012)

This is the same gun I used yesterday.
http://www.castbullet.com/misc/stevens.htm

zap


----------



## Jags (Jul 2, 2012)

Yep, similar but not the same as mine.


----------



## begreen (Jul 2, 2012)

zap said:


> We will see what Mother Nature brings from the Gulf of Mexico this Hurricane season.


 
Good plan man. Just stay clear of this tree and let nature work it out.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 2, 2012)

zap said:


> The forearm has a different setup, it actually hooks into a spring loaded mechanism, I think the spring is shot.(Just real loose)
> 
> zap


I have an antique Damascus barreled 16 gauge that has this same problem.
It also needs new hammer springs for both hammers.  Beautiful gun, just gotta get it fixed.   Oh and also get some black powder shells for it too!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice gun, is that a double barrel?(edit; just saw your post said both hammers, double barrel it is) I won't put much money in this gun so if I have to he has some nice used 12 gauge shotguns or a new one, have another (cherry) that is a widowmaker off the trail my wife walks in the winter so once I get this gun fixed or buy a new one that is coming down.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Jul 2, 2012)

zap said:


> Nice gun, is that a double barrel?


Yes it is a double barrel.  Has the hammers and external firing pins.  Definitely worth restoring.  I also have a 1840-ish double barrel percussion muzzleloader shotgun with some beautiful silver inlay work, its missing both locks and the ramrod.  Gotta get that one restored too.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 27, 2012)

Realstone said:


> Big difference from photo 1 to 2. Just one more shot!


 
I'm all set for another run at this birch, looks like Sunday.

zap


----------



## Realstone (Jul 27, 2012)

I take it your shoulder has recovered.  Don't forget your camera


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 28, 2012)

Realstone said:


> Forgive me if I am missing the obvious Zap, but what makes it a widowmaker? Can it not be just chained & yanked to the ground?
> 
> *Edit* But the rest on the ground looks good. Mmm, I love maple


 
When we speak of widow makers, it is any tree that has potential of falling limbs or even the tree tipping over. As AC has stated, we don't know when they will fall.

Widow makers are really truly widow makers on windy days.


----------



## Realstone (Jul 28, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> When we speak of widow makers, it is any tree that has potential of falling limbs or even the tree tipping over. As AC has stated, we don't know when they will fall.
> 
> Widow makers are really truly widow makers on windy days.


And from what I hear, they make great barber chairs too  
The worst I ever experienced is getting one tree hung up on another.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 29, 2012)

50 shells...steel shot...3 inch ...size 2, it's still up there so I'll go 3... steel shot... 00 Buckshot, maybe during the week. Pic 5737 is before.

zap


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 29, 2012)

Rope Zap, rope. much quicker & cheaper. Maybe not quite as much fun though. A C


----------



## Realstone (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow that surprises me.  I figured one good shot would take it out.  50 shots later...  Got any friends with a 50 caliber?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 29, 2012)

Realstone said:


> And from what I hear, they make great barber chairs too
> The worst I ever experienced is getting one tree hung up on another.


 
Sometimes where you have to cut you will hang lots of trees. For example, last winter I had a neighbor coming to cut trees and then I found out that he had never fell a tree. Well, actually he did a couple in his yard and we'll just say it wasn't pretty. So the first thing I taught him was how to fell a tree. Naturally he worried about hanging a tree. No problem. "Here, let me show you." So I fell not one, but 4 trees that hung up on other trees. Not a problem. I then showed him how to get them down using only the chain saw.

Then I cut a rather large tree that I was pretty sure would hang. It did. For this one though, it was pretty simple using only the atv. Hooked a chain and pulled it down. However, the atv and perhaps even a tractor could not pull this down if trying to pull it straight. So what to do? We just hook on the butt of the tree and pull it sideways. It took very little movement before the tree came crashing down.

Point is, hanging trees will be done no matter what you do if you are cutting in the woods and the trees are thick. It is or can be dangerous so one needs to know what he is doing and even then, be very careful. And even then, sometimes you may hang a tree and simply walk away from it and let Mother Nature finish the job. I had one like that last winter. It took 2 weeks but one day I went in back and the tree was down, thank you.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 29, 2012)

Maybe I could hire these guys to take down the WM. 
 

Zap


----------



## Realstone (Jul 29, 2012)

zap said:


> Maybe I could hire these guys to take down the WM.
> 
> 
> Zap


   Don't use force, get a bigger hammer!


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 5, 2012)

We will give mother nature today to bring this down, if she fails then I'm ready to take one last run at it with the equalizer.

zap


----------



## Realstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I think you are in MI?  If so, the cold front came through last night with some decent winds.  Maybe its down already


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 5, 2012)

Realstone, I'm in MI and that cold front was very welcome. Down to around 50 tonight. Zap is in far northern NY so he should be cool too.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 5, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Realstone, I'm in MI and that cold front was very welcome. Down to around 50 tonight. Zap is in far northern NY so he should be cool too.


It's dropped 20 degrees with the storm moving through, sittin at 70 the last I looked.
zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 28, 2012)

The birch finally cut loose but is still hanging from the hemlock, I'll either let mother nature take care of the rest or see if I can bring it down with a few more shots.

zap


----------

